# Meat grinders that grind bone? Suggestions?



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd like to be able to make raw mix now and then, so I'm looking for a grinder that can grind poultry bone at a minimum. Being able to grind lamb and beef bone would be ideal, though not absolutely necessary. 

Any suggestions? Thanks.

Lori


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You might want to pm Rei - she has one from the onestopjerkyshop.com or something like that (she used to grind for her cat). Hers handles poultry bones and rabbit. I'll probably talk to her before we leave town and I'll point her in this direction.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've read great things about this grinder, but have no personal experience

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_36989_36989


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I have this grinder: TS-110 

It grinds poultry and rabbit so quickly you can't keep up. I haven't tried harder bones than that. The only drawback is that the opening where you stuff the meat is quite small so if you wanted to grind chicken backs, for example, you would have to chop them up first. Chicken necks and rabbit legs are perfectly sized, though.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I have a kitchen store not too far from here. I'm taking these three recommendations with me, and will "test drive" the models to see what fits best.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Anyone know if a kitchenaid mixer with the grinder attachment can do this?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooooh. That would be handy. Then I'd never hand-mix a batch of cookies again.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the meat grinder attachment can't grind bones that aren't "flexible". 

My friend had a huge commercial Hobart that she would grind up raw meat in to feed her husband's 30 sleddogs.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an older version of this grinder. It did chicken without a problem - Though I found it to be a hassle and just by my RMBs ground now.



> Originally Posted By: natalie559I've read great things about this grinder, but have no personal experience
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_36989_36989


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

kitchenaid has one will do meat but bones not so much


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

WDJ had a review of these a few years back - probably 2002 or 2003


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The northern tools one does NOT work anymore. They changed it. 

I will post more tomorow - my plane is getting ready to take off.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

do you have to grind the bones if you are say giving a raw meat patty without bone and just giving your dog marrow bones? because mine just eat the marrow and don't really eat the bone.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The bone is a necessarily part of the diet. They need to be EATING bone, not just chewing on it, for a balanced raw diet, unless you're supplementing bone in another way. 

I assume you got home safe, Lauri? You missed two nice days here. I guess BECAUSE you left?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI assume you got home safe, Lauri? You missed two nice days here. I guess BECAUSE you left?


Yeah, but I came home to a house with no water (the line froze) and a sick DH. Took us all weekend to get everything fixed and cleaned up and now I'm BACK in WA!









The grinder you want is called the Tasin TS108 or better. The Nothern Tools grinder is not that one (it used to be) and it doesn NOT work near as well.

One Stop Jerky Shop has them ... for $185!! Jeez - I got mine on sale for $99.

Check Ebay, too.


----------

